# Rehabilitation / Disability Application Denied



## GORD07192012 (17 Feb 2013)

If you find your applications are denied you have the right to know why.  Obtain the VAC medical report which will typically explain the reasoning.  If the reasoning does not follow any of your own physicians advice, you need to file a complaint with the College of Physicians and Surgeons of the province where the doctor is located.  Many of the doctors are located in PEI in the head office of Veterans Affairs.  Also forward your report to your own physicians for their interpretation.  The VAC doctor who provided medical advise was not only false and misleading but the doctor even reinterpreted a neurologist report which allowed the adjudicator to deny the application.


----------



## maniac (18 Feb 2013)

Yes that is called "full disclosure".  You have the right to know what was used as evidence but even better,  what was removed as evidence.  File flagging is the last thing they got got doing where they would highlight the file with what THEY thought was important and removed what they thought wasn't before adjudication (removing witness statements because they didn't think they are credible etc).  That's not normal practice in law.


----------



## Szczep (7 May 2013)

Their doctors in PEI are excellent! They are GPs disagreeing with  Surgeons, Neurologists, University doctors oppinions, etc. 
That is what HE (one GP) did with my disability claim. It took me over 4 years to win the case and get 5% disability!
I will look up the name of that 'specialist' from VAC PEI.

I just got another claim rejected: to make if short: they say that yes, it happened during military service, but not enough complaining at the doctor's office on my part.

How naive of me. I thought that VAC was going to decide in favour of a CF person!  They even had some write ups about how they are changing for the better.
VAC minister- Thanks again.


----------



## combatpostie (7 May 2013)

Brings back memories of my refusal back in 2002 for Lower back pain.  I let it go, then in 2010 went on appeal, got a great lawyer who went through my file, found plenty of times I had mentioned the pain (which VA said I hadn't complained enough over the years after the accident) and said it was a one time thing.  Came back favorable with a 10%.  I'm getting reviewed for that one as we speak. I got lucky with getting a good lawyer, we spent a few hours over the phone. Good luck.


----------

